# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 offiziell angekündigt



## Elektrostuhl (16. Mai 2018)

*S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 offiziell angekündigt*

Sergiy Grygorovych (GSC Game World) hat über Facebook bestätigt, dass sich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 in der Entwicklung befindet und 2021 erscheinen soll. Offizielle Seite ist auch schon online.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

kommt das nur für PC oder auch für die Konsolen, weiß man da was?


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2018)

Das ist eine großartige Nachricht, ich freu mich sehr. Und bitte bitte lasst es wie die vorherigen Spiele sein. Also ein reiner Einzelspielertitel und so weiter.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2018)

nach dem PCG Artikel von "letzt"
Nuuuun naja, eher nicht so


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

2021 könnte natürlich dann sogar ein Launch-Titel für PS5 und die 4. Xbox werden denn etwa zu der Zeit rechne ich auch mit der nächsten Konsolen-Generation


----------



## PsyMagician (16. Mai 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist eine großartige Nachricht, ich freu mich sehr. Und bitte bitte lasst es wie die vorherigen Spiele sein. Also ein reiner Einzelspielertitel und so weiter.



Sehe ich genau so. 
Obwohl eine vernünftige, vom 2. Teil unabhängige, online-Umsetzung bei mir auch willkommen wäre 

Dies scheint übrigens der Trailer zu sein (sofern das Video kein Fake ist):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmbTcTkOCUM

Auf FB hat GSC das Game ebenfalls angekündigt:

https://www.facebook.com/gscgamewor...mxAbTlDJuJJmqYKZ8NC2V6quFzc0cGdDgzKbk&fref=nf


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

das ist ein Fan-Trailer

1. Das Video ist von Februar, wenn das Spiel heute/gestern erst angeköndigt wurde, passt das nicht
2. Das Stalker 2 Logo ist anders designt als das auf der Hompage


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2018)

WTF

Das ist ja mal eine Überraschung! 
Allein den Namen zu verwenden halte ich für sehr ambitioniert/risikoreich.
So etwas weckt Erwartungen.

Hoffentlich können Sie ihre Pläne erfolgreich umsetzen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2018)

Wow, gestern hab ich mir bei Atomic Heart noch gedacht: "Wie geil wäre ein neues S.T.A.L.K.E.R., der Zug ist aber wohl für immer Abgefahren!"

Und jetzt das ... ich hab nur einen Wunsch: Bitte, lieber Entwickler, bitte verbockt es nicht! Nehmt euch Shadow of Chernobyl zum Vorbild, fangt die Atmosphäre ein, das Weltdesign und das Gameplay ein, kopiert den Artstyle mit einer modernen Engine und mit aktuellen Features und denkt vielleicht noch über VR-Support nach!

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Shadow of Chernobyl ist für mich einer meiner Alltime-Favoriten. Kaum ein Spiel war je so atmosphärisch, das Balancing war hart, aber genau richtig. Die ganze Zone wirkte lebendig und bedrohlich. Ich hoffe sehr, das Ganze wird nicht zu einem ubisoftschen Open World Freizeitpark mit durchgescripteten Events an bestimmten Orten auf der Karte. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht das Schlimmste, was dem Spiel passieren könnte ... schlimmer, als ein Bug-Disaster, wie es damals zum Release von Shadow of Chernobyl der Fall war.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. Mai 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 2021 könnte natürlich dann sogar ein Launch-Titel für PS5 und die 4. Xbox werden



Unwarscheinlich. GSC hatte mit Konsolen bisher nichts am Hut.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2018)

2021? na ja, hoffen darf man ja mal.


----------

